# My Golden Won't Eat



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'd get a new vet if yours isn't listening. No, it isn't normal. Of course they'd preferred "doctored food", but she should still eat when she is hungry. 


We recently put our senior golden on a diet. She is on prescription dog food that is super pricey, too. She went nearly two days without eating it and eventually gobbled it up when she realized that it was that or nothing. 


Do you feed her the same times everyday? Or what is your feeding schedule? If you're switching brands a lot that could add to it. It is hard for them to constantly have to adjust to new foods and flavors. 


I hope you can find a vet that can work with you to finding a solution to keep your sweet girl as healthy as possible. 


Lisa


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

"I don't know if this is normal"..... I can help with that. No. It is not. From reading your message it seems like she eats wet food just fine, or broth but not the kibble. I am thinking you may want to get a different vet and discuss these facts. It seems really strange for a dog not to eat to the point of getting really skinny. Perhaps kibble is just not for her for some reason.


Also, you may be doing this, but be sure she has 24/7 access to very fresh water. I have seen situations where owners put some down on occasion, not knowing that dogs need to drink more often than Humans.


Best of luck.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Bella is a fussy eater. 
She needs a little enticement to get her started, then she usually cleans the bowel.
To entice he we add little bits of left overs to her kibble.
Mashed potatoes, cooked carrots, green beans, peas etc, some meat cuttings, draining from a can of salmon. Occasionally I cut up a wiener, or left over breakfast sausage. 
Cuttings are always super thin, & mixed in with her kibble. 

We're probably spoiling her, but it works.

Mike D


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

My old malamute did that. He just didn't like kibble. We had to give him wet for dinner and I'd buy a different brand of kibble every time and only the small bags. A bag would last months before I'd toss it and get a new one. We supplemented with a healthy variety of leftovers. He was always super skinny. Before we gave in he too would go as much as a week without eating. Pure stubbornness. He live nearly 13 years without a single major health issue. 

If she eats it with broth then I'd do a big ol batch of bone broth and add that to her main meal. Bone broth is excellent for dogs and people.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read that you are having this problem with your girl.

My suggestion is to find another vet and do a full wellness check, with blood panel, stool check etc.

I would also eliminate ALL kibble from your girls diet and start feeding her home cooked: meat, app. 20% steamed vegetables added to the meat, no grain, no starch, no dairy and see if she will eat that. I would avoid chicken and start with lean ground beef or a beef roast oven cooked and cut into small cubes. If she eats that and tolerates it well, I would add some organ meat to the beef a couple times a week ( I would start with beef liver). 

Adding bone broth to the above as Gleepers has suggested is an excellent idea and I would add that to the above.

Are your girls poops normal? Does she have any other issues like skin or other in addition to not wanting to eat?


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

"start feeding her home cooked: meat, app. 20% steamed vegetables added to the meat, no grain, no starch, no dairy and see if she will eat that. I would avoid chicken and start with lean ground beef or a beef roast oven cooked and cut into small cubes. If she eats that and tolerates it well, I would add some organ meat to the beef a couple times a week ( I would start with beef liver). 

Adding bone broth to the above as Gleepers has suggested is an excellent idea and I would add that to the above"


Ok, that does it. If any dogs on this site won't eat Yaichi Stew then call me over!:laugh: I had Cheerios last evening!:crying:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

goldenfocus said:


> "start feeding her home cooked: Meat, app. 20% steamed vegetables added to the meat, no grain, no starch, no dairy and see if she will eat that. I would avoid chicken and start with lean ground beef or a beef roast oven cooked and cut into small cubes. If she eats that and tolerates it well, i would add some organ meat to the beef a couple times a week ( i would start with beef liver).
> 
> Adding bone broth to the above as gleepers has suggested is an excellent idea and i would add that to the above"


 


> ok, that does it. If any dogs on this site won't eat yaichi stew then call me over!:laugh: I had cheerios last evening!:crying:


lmao.....


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Broth would obviously be the less costly option but just showing another which is Nupro supplement, http://www.nuprosupplements.com/nupro-dog-supplement.html. It's in a powder form that when water is added makes a gravy. My dogs freak when they see the container knowing they are getting something really yummy. They love it. It also comes with one that has joint protection. I get it from my local pet food store.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

What kind of bowl are you feeding her out of? My other dog will not eat out of metal bowls and would go on hunger strikes. I switched to a ceramic bowl and she finally started to eat without me making a fuss.

Also as others suggested you could try home cooking (no kibble) or you could try The Honest Kitchen dog food which my dogs really like. You can either buy the balanced meal of buy the base meal and add your own meat.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I wonder if you get a can of wet dog food and just mix a little bit of the wet dog food with the dry dog food, all the food will disappear like magic. The can should last a week so only use a little. Wet dog food creates more tartar on the teeth. Dry is better. Brushing daily helps.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Who cares if your dog is spoiled, isn't that why we have them? If she is so resistant to eating kibble that she is malnourished, feed her something she will eat.

You could go to Dr Jean Dodds Nutriscan website and determine if she has food sensitivities. I do think that I would consider this a medical issue rather than a pickiness issue.


----------

